# 94 sentra barely moves when accelerating



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm having a bit of an issue with my wife's car.

It's a 94 Nissan Sentra LE. When she's at say an intersection and the light turns green and she goes to start driving the engine will get really loud but the car will barely move. It takes a good 10 seconds to start gaining speed then all is fine driving until she stops again.

Any ideas what this could be? I don't drive stick and she's just learning herself.


----------



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

Couldn't find an edit button for my other post but I forgot to mention today it was the first time doing this but after driving for about 40 minutes one intersection it took her a bit longer then it normally does to get going and after there was a pretty nasty burning smell from under the hood.

I was reading and could this possibly be the clutch needs to be replaced or the transmission or something along those lines?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

First, how many miles on the vehicle? Second, automatic or manual transmission? Third, did she leave the parking brake on?


----------



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

Like 90-93k, manual trans, no she didn't leave the park break on she always makes sure it's off before going.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The clutch is most likely worn out. The burning smell is coming out of the clutch. When replacing the clutch, if the flywheel surface is badly scored, replace it also.


----------



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

rogoman said:


> The clutch is most likely worn out. The burning smell is coming out of the clutch. When replacing the clutch, if the flywheel surface is badly scored, replace it also.


Great thanks. This is what I was most likely thinking it was. I've got a friend who's willing to give me a hand with changing out the clutch but knows nothing about transmissions so id be looking at a hefty bill if it was a transmission issue.

The clutch kit im lookin at ordering is an exedy one.

It's the top one. Is this any good? I've read a few threads where people are talkin about getting the exedy one. And it's a pretty good price as well.

http://canada.carparts.com/search/?N=0&Nf=price6%7CGT+.01%7Cshipping2%7CGT+0&Nr=AND%28universal%3A0%29&Ntk=Main&Ntx=mode+matchallany&Nty=1&PN=0+9191&VN=4294967173+4294960609+4294960538+4294966067+4294967138&universal=0&Nf=price6%7CGT%20.01%7Cshipping2%7CGT+0


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Exedy is a good brand for clutches. Valeo makes a lot of the clutches for Nissan, so that's another good choice. If you have any oil leaking from the rear main engine seal, now would be a good time to address that, as well. Also, if you replace the gear oil, make sure you use GL-4 or, at least, a GL-5 that states specifically that it is safe for yellow metals. I would replace the diff seals in the trans, as well.


----------



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got a quick question . I've been workin on the car and in about to lift the car on stands and begin removing the transaxle etc. 

my question is when I have my drive axels and the transaxle etc out is there a way I would able to put my wheels back on while I'm not working on it? Im working in my driveway as I don't have garage and I live in a pretty rough neighbourhood so I don't really want to leave my stands outside


----------

